# Shot with Canon EOS 600D



## DigitalRev (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Samerr9 (Mar 3, 2011)

cool..


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 3, 2011)

Great capture.

Who took this, lok or kai?


----------



## Frequency (Mar 3, 2011)

I think a vertical frame would have worked better; wishing you all the best with your new gear


----------

